# Knifemaker's Specials!!!!!



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

:shocked3: *FOR SALE! *:shocked3:


*Martell Sujihiki blanks 

*







Qty. 4 (available)

Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)

Thickness - 3/32"

Blade Length - 300mm

Blade Height (at heel) - 45mm

These are only up for sale because they're western.

Ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first and maybe convert to a hidden tang.... or leave as is - Your choice!

Price - *$75 *each (shipping $9 in the USA) 
International OK but must pay actual shipping costs......_& please don't ask for quotes.











_*Wood Scale Sets

*






Wood Type - Unknown (I think they're _maybe_ maple but I really have no idea)

Length - 5" (roughly)

Thickness - 3/8" (roughly)

These scale sets were bought many years ago when I first started out, before I realized that I prefer thicker scales. They're OK but not at all what I would call premium, more like lookers.....know what I mean? I priced them accordingly.

Price - *$15 *each (shipping $6 in the USA) 
International OK but must pay actual shipping costs......_& please don't ask for quotes.



_




If interested in any of these items please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many of what details along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 29, 2016)

So, can I buy one, come visit you, and you show me what to do with them?  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> So, can I buy one, come visit you, and you show me what to do with them?
> 
> Stefan




:no:





















:wink:


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 29, 2016)

01 or stainless?


----------



## ecchef (Apr 29, 2016)

So....no more Martell western sujis?!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> 01 or stainless?




Woops :O


They're O1


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

ecchef said:


> So....no more Martell western sujis?!




Oh yeah I'll still be doing westerns just not full tang westerns.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 30, 2016)

I have 0 equipment besides water stones and sandpaper. What's the absoulute cheapest way for me to make to make this a fun summer project.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 30, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I have 0 equipment besides water stones and sandpaper. What's the absoulute cheapest way for me to make to make this a fun summer project.



Use nothing coarser than 600 grit paper....you'll have arms like Arnold by the end of the summer....maybe a few callouses too lol.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I have 0 equipment besides water stones and sandpaper. What's the absoulute cheapest way for me to make to make this a fun summer project.




If you're thinking about grinding a hardened blade by hand, well, it sure isn't going to make for a fun summer... 

A handle is doable with hand tools and sandpaper though it will take some time for sure.

To add in power maybe consider a cheap-o 1x30 belt sander, they can be had for (last time I looked) $30-$40. This will be challenging to get good results from because there's limited availability of metal removing (ceramic) belts and the machine isn't really meant to do this level of heavy work but it's likely a lot better than trying to do it by hand.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 30, 2016)

I guess fun is subjective ;-)

I was going to recommend to Godslayer to check out tool/equipment rentals from places such as Home Depot or specialty shops but after seeing how inexpensive it is to purchase a belt sander it may be better value to buy one. Plus you'd get to keep it afterwards.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 30, 2016)

I'll leave it a week(may 5th) and if no real knife makers grab one I'll take it. Consider it a message from god, I was meant to make a knife. Should be a fun learning experience.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2016)

:bump: :moon:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I'll leave it a week(may 5th) and if no real knife makers grab one I'll take it. Consider it a message from god, I was meant to make a knife. Should be a fun learning experience.




Yeah, you'll learn that you should've bought a grinder. :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2016)

*Suji Blank Update

*Only Qty. *2* (available)


----------



## pleue (May 2, 2016)

I'll take one


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2016)

pleue said:


> I'll take one




Great! Please just shoot me a PM with your email address.

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 2, 2016)

I was chatting with the woodworker who made my knife rack and he mentioned he had a friend who was maybe interested in knife making as a hobby. Can't remember if forging or stock removal but I'll email him this link for information anyways, can't hurt I figure.


----------



## Godslayer (May 2, 2016)

:knight: well I'll take the last one. I'm looking into 1x30 belt Sanders now and following matus's thread with great interest. Shipping to Alberta. :knife: 

P.S. expect a thread documenting my ever real struggle.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> :knight: well I'll take the last one. I'm looking into 1x30 belt Sanders now and following matus's thread with great interest. Shipping to Alberta. :knife:
> 
> P.S. expect a thread documenting my ever real struggle.




Awesome Evan, thanks! I'll love to see a WIP thread too. Can you shoot me a Pm with your email address?


Thanks to you too Tanner for sharing this.


----------



## Godslayer (May 2, 2016)

Sent. I'm loving this. Wonder what my land Lord will think of a bench sander in my apartment . I'm probably gonna send this off to lefty or tosho for polishing once I'm done. My biggest concern is evenness of bevels on the blade and making the two sides equal. May attempt a 99/1 grind to reduce the chance of that.... Sh it just got real. Also I promise a WIP thread.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Sent. I'm loving this. Wonder what my land Lord will think of a bench sander in my apartment . I'm probably gonna send this off to lefty or tosho for polishing once I'm done. My biggest concern is evenness of bevels on the blade and making the two sides equal. May attempt a 99/1 grind to reduce the chance of that.... Sh it just got real. Also I promise a WIP thread.




Now that's the spirit! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I'm loving this. Wonder what my land Lord will think of a bench sander in my apartment




Your future....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 4, 2016)

Scale sets #1 & #5 are *SOLD*


----------



## rogue108 (May 5, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> :knight: well I'll take the last one. I'm looking into 1x30 belt Sanders now and following matus's thread with great interest. Shipping to Alberta. :knife:
> 
> P.S. expect a thread documenting my ever real struggle.



Harbor Freight sells the infamous $49.99 1x30 belt sander and they ship to Canada using FedEx (I believe), but after customs & shipping its not the deal it should be for Canucks. I believe the same belt sander is sold under the Mastercraft brand which if I recall correctly is the crappy store brand for Canadian Tire. I also believe there is a list out there which compiles all the manufactures who make 1x30 belts, their grits, and some other information. I found it when I was looking for 1x30 sanders a while ago. If I find it again, I will post it.


----------



## Aleque (May 5, 2016)

If I'm looking to do a re-handle on a CCK cleaver that I own, would the wood scales offered be suitable? I'm 100% new at this, but willing to sink some time into a project. If so, and any of the scales are available, I'd purchase one. Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2016)

Aleque said:


> If I'm looking to do a re-handle on a CCK cleaver that I own, would the wood scales offered be suitable? I'm 100% new at this, but willing to sink some time into a project. If so, and any of the scales are available, I'd purchase one. Thanks for help in advance!




CCKs have stick type tangs, you'll want a solid block for that.


----------



## Aleque (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Dave. Just out of curiosity, what type or tang would these scales be appropriate for?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 5, 2016)

I don't want to speak on behalf of Dave, but I'm quite certain you'd need a full tang similar to to sujihiki tang shown in Dave's first post in the is thread. I suppose you could create a block similar to what carter does by taking the scales and attaching them to either side of a "C" shaped piece with a dowel inside of them (could use another scale as an example. Could come up with quite the interesting combinations


----------



## Dave Martell (May 6, 2016)

Aleque said:


> Thanks for the reply Dave. Just out of curiosity, what type or tang would these scales be appropriate for?





tjangula said:


> I don't want to speak on behalf of Dave, but I'm quite certain you'd need a full tang similar to to sujihiki tang shown in Dave's first post in the is thread. I suppose you could create a block similar to what carter does by taking the scales and attaching them to either side of a "C" shaped piece with a dowel inside of them (could use another scale as an example. Could come up with quite the interesting combinations




Thanks Tanner, that's a good explanation.


----------

